# Help me pick a substrate type and color!



## Rennie Sky (Feb 27, 2016)

I'm setting back up a 5 gallon hex and I can't decide. I don't like colored gravel much, I usually go at least kinda natural with my substrate. I've never used sand, so don't know how big a pain it is our if it's got a higher scratch risk to my plexi. 

I don't have my fish yet, but he will be blue based, my other is red and lavender. He may have some other colors mixed, but definitely a large amount of blue, not turquoise.

I have two hand made, ceramic hides to choose from. One is a pale cream and light blue and the other is a grey and darker blue, so one should work with any substrate. Green silk plants. I have a black background on three sides of the tank.

I thought it would be fun to do a survey and get others opinions I what might be most striking with a blue based fish.

Have fun, pictures welcomed!!

TIA!


----------



## RMKelly (Jan 17, 2016)

I'm a fan of white gravel personally although it can look a bit dirty between cleans. I like it because it makes my tanks look a little brighter and also looks amazing with their black backgrounds. Kirito is a royal blue and the white kind of makes me stand out.


----------



## Tourmaline (Nov 23, 2015)

Black sand all the way! Black sand with a black background makes everything in the tank, including the fish, stand out 100 times more. It's a gorgeous setup. I have black sand in two of my tanks, and I wish I had it in all of them. Gravel doesn't create the same look.


----------



## kedi (Dec 24, 2015)

A darker substrate will make all the tank contents look brighter by comparison.
A darker gray will blend in the stuff that falls upon it the best. Black or white will highlight stuff that is sitting on it.
Sand is a bit fussier to vacuum. You may have to replace some now and then as you suck a bit of it up during cleaning. It also shows stuff well on it's nice smooth surface.
When I scrub the light film of algae on my tank, I notice that it is very easy to catch a bit of sand in the cleaning pad near the bottom. I have glass walls, but still try and clear that sand out. Be careful if you go with sand and a plastic tank.
I voted dark natural stone. Though I have black gravel on one end and light sand on the other!
My tank is more pleasing to the fish than me I hope.


----------



## DangerousAngel (Mar 26, 2015)

Sand hands down, the color depends on your Bettas coloring. It's easy to clean, but you have to poke it to remove air bubbles. My Bettas also love laying in it, it must feel good on their bellies.


----------



## BettaStarter24 (Mar 24, 2014)

I used to do gravel and still do in most of my tanks but I made the switch to sand on one and I absolutely love it. If I can manage to get a 20g tank I'm going to go sand right away. You do have to rinse sand like nuts but it's worth it. Detritus and debris sit on top of the sand and are easy to clean with a vacuum, just don't put the vacuum in the sand, hover it above the sand and swirl gently to get the debris to float up. You do have to be sure to poke the sand to avoid anaerobic conditions but if you do that every water change you should be fine.


----------



## Olivia27 (Nov 26, 2015)

I've always had gravels until one day I brought home the wrong bag. I still can't decide if I like gravels or sand better, but as a plant person I feel like there are more options available if you have sand. Now this may only because I don't use proper aquascaping tools, but I don't find sand to be easier to plant with. They're equally frustrating so far =\ maybe I just don't do it right. 

On about color: I certainly prefer black over any funky colors. White looks great too, but it creates too much of a "beach-y" look which I actually don't like. That said, if you have a black fish, definitely get white sand. My boy Sapho has a black head. If I'm not careful he will appear headless in photos


----------



## Rennie Sky (Feb 27, 2016)

Thanks so much everyone for the input and great information!! At this point the black sand seems to have a commanding lead, though I'm still undecided for sure. I currently have a corneal ulcer, which sucks, but does mean I'll have a few days to think about it, as I can't drive, nor see enough to pick out my next fish!

Olivia, your headless Sapho made me LOL!


----------



## BettaStarter24 (Mar 24, 2014)

I'll let you know how I like the gravel that is coming with the 20g I'm getting off of craigslist. it's dark pea gravel. I wanted to do sand but I can't actually bring myself to buy $40 worth of sand lol .


----------



## Aqua Aurora (Oct 4, 2013)

Its been said by many fish keepers that white sand can stress fish out more as it reflects the light back up at their eyes. Fish don't get to squint or wear sunglasses and a tank light on is like being out in the blazing sun.. must have shade!
Some claim white sand stresses bettas into fin nipping but there's argument over various reasons for fin nipping.

Personally I'm a huge fan of black sand, especially with black background, really makes live plants and the fish 'pop'..unless your betta is black in which case you have a perpetual 'where's waldo' effect.

For me sand is much easier to plant in than gravel but everyone has their own tastes.

For $ savings I don't buy aquarium sand. I go to *Tractor Supply Co*. and buy 20/40 or -60 grit (sand size.. larger size = gravel like) *Black Diamond* 'sand' (its actually coal slag but its aquarium safe). *50lb bag is only $8*!! For $8 you'd be lucky to get enough sand to fill a 5g... I've used 3 1/2 bags $24-32 worth in many many tanks: 2g,2.5,2.5,3g,6g,7g,8g,10g,10g,20g long, 12g long, 55g. It would costs me several hundred dollars to use "aquarium sand" for all those tanks.

If you want light collared sand for cheap look into play sand or pool sand.


----------



## Polkadot (Feb 10, 2013)

I personally would go for black (either gravel or sand) ,black always looks great. 

I use black diamond quartz gravel in (all but one of) my tanks.The pieces are really small and it looks beautiful.I have been extremely happy with it.


----------

